# New GCh-SH in Alaska!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In Alaska we have Tina who finished her SH, 4 for 4 down in Virginia last spring. Tina finished her GCh (pending AKC approval) last weekend. There is a very short list of golden females that have achieved this title combo. She'll be running MH here later this summer. She is 2 years old, so she has a lot of time in front of her to finish other titles. She received 3 HIT last weekend at the obedience trial from the Novice B ring, the same show where she took Select 3 out of 4 days in the show ring to finish her GCh. That's an amazing weekend.
Her grandsire is Anney's Fisher. 




__





Pedigree: GCH Kanosak's Keep On Rockin' VCD1 SH AXP AJP






www.k9data.com




Her owner has not updated her k9data file yet with all her new titles. You can look up her hunt test record on EntryExpress.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something to note is her dad is owned by a GRF member (Beanie).  And of course he was bred by two other members (Kelli and Anney).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> Something to note is her dad is owned by a GRF member (Beanie).  And of course he was bred by two other members (Kelli and Anney).


Thanks for reminding me of that! I hope all 3 chime in on this information. I have been encouraging Tina's owner to get out there on facebook and other venues and talk about her journey with Tina. Tina's owner is very experienced in obedience, but never had a show dog before. And only had one other MH golden before Tina. I thought it was a pretty incredible weekend to both have 3 HIT and 3 Select placements to both finish CD and GCh in one show weekend.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations! I love how versatile they are!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love this kind of versatility. And love Tina's dad Parker! He is also the sire of boy from a different litter who will be interesting to watch - Rudy: Pedigree: Four Lakes Livin' The Dream JH WC . I may be a little biased but think he is very nice too


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Big fan of the versatility! Those are my favorite kinds of goldens!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww!! This is so great to hear!! Love those Parker puppies! I know Donna likes to keep up with most of them! Tina is one that helped him achieve his OS title! Thanks Stacey for the update!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kmullen said:


> Aww!! This is so great to hear!! Love those Parker puppies! I know Donna likes to keep up with most of them! Tina is one that helped him achieve his OS title! Thanks Stacey for the update!


Thanks! Tina has been fun to watch grow up. When I first saw her she was 3 months old maybe. I told Janet hey you have to show that girl! Janet was like what do you mean? As in dog show? I was like yah she's perfect! Janet had gotten her as an agility and obedience dog, she'd never had a dog in a dog show ever. So I set Janet up with the pro I had used for my girl. She's a really nice pro and only shows maybe 4 or 5 dogs at a show, so she can really take her time. The pro's name is also Tina. So Tina and Tina knocked it out of the park. Janet had never counted a point in her life. She had no idea what her girl was. Anyway in no time Tina had her Ch and now she's done with her GCh. And now she's working on her MH. And she got 3 HIT on the same show weekend for her CD. What an incredible dog and what an incredible owner. It's one thing to have a great dog, it's a whole other thing to have an owner that can take the dog there. I'm sure Ronnie is over the moon! Kelli thanks for breeding Parker, he's a really nice dog. I can see that in Tina.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so impressed! You have got a beauty and brains and athletic prowess in Tina. Many kudos to you and Tina.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

JDandBigAm said:


> I am so impressed! You have got a beauty and brains and athletic prowess in Tina. Many kudos to you and Tina.


Sorry to say, I don't own Tina. I just know her. I wish I owned her for sure!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

We are so proud of the puppies Parker has produced. His love to work and his fun personality seems to have come through to the puppies. He is still a total ham for the camera and wants to work. Which can be a challenge when I am working his son. He keeps butting in to do the exercise for him. LOL Thanks for reporting!


----------

